# chat server useing openldap authentication



## spring_64 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,
I want to setting up a chat server on my server. I found xampp jabber can do this for me and pidgin for Jabber Clients. My problem is the jabber should use openldap authentication.

I searched but I don't find any tutorial about configuration of openlap.

Thanks all,


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2017)

It really depends on the server how you need to configure LDAP authentication (or if it's possible at all).


----------



## spring_64 (Apr 26, 2017)

SirDice said:


> It really depends on the server how you need to configure LDAP authentication (or if it's possible at all).


Thank you for response.
I'm so sorry, I don't understand what you mean. I'm not expert.


----------



## Oko (Apr 26, 2017)

spring_64 said:


> Hi,
> I want to setting up a chat server on my server. I found xampp jabber can do this for me and pidgin for Jabber Clients. My problem is the jabber should use openldap authentication.
> 
> I searched but I don't find any tutorial about configuration of openlap.
> ...



Really? Not a single guide for OpenLDAP configuration? Here is a very good one

http://www.zytrax.com/books/ldap/

Let me know, when you finish studying that book, if you have any questions.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2017)

Oko said:


> Not a single guide for OpenLDAP configuration?


I think the OP is looking how to configure his Jabber server for LDAP. Not how to configure OpenLDAP itself. At least that's what I understood. With non-English people trying to speak English you sometimes have to read a lot between the lines


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2017)

spring_64 said:


> I'm so sorry, I don't understand what you mean. I'm not expert.


Neither am I. In order to know how to configure _it_ we first need to know what _it_ is. So, please tell us exactly what the name of the Jabber server is. Without knowing what you have we cannot tell you how to configure it.


----------



## Oko (Apr 26, 2017)

SirDice said:


> With non-English people trying to speak English you sometimes have to read a lot between the lines


I am not a native speaker but I have spent the most of my adult life in U.S. If I didn't know that you are very nice guy I could take above sentence really wrong way by putting on the glasses of the native U.S. English speaker.


----------



## spring_64 (Apr 27, 2017)

SirDice said:


> please tell us exactly what the name of the Jabber server is.



I explain more details about what should I have.

The OS of my server is FreeBSD11. I should have mail server, chat server, ... on it. I searched and noticed from http://blog.ijun.org/2011/12/install-xmpp-jabber-chat-message-server.html that XMPP Jabber is a chat message server on FreeBSD. My problem is that, the authentication should use openldap  but I don't know how. Beside for mail server I found iRedMail, for installing iRedMail the system should be fresh and iRedMail will install and configure them automatically. So I don't know what should I do this.

Sorry about my bad english

Thanks again


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2017)

spring_64 said:


> My problem is that, the authentication should use openldap but I don't know how.


It's in the documentation: https://docs.ejabberd.im/admin/configuration/#ldap


----------

